# lonely



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Ever since Spring got here I've been feeling somewhat lonely. I miss having someone to hold and kiss. I don't necessarily miss sex any more than I always do, I just miss kissing and hugging. lol. And I know I could never be in a relationship right now because I have so much that I need to work out by myself these days. I just look around and everyone has someone except me. And I wonder are there other lonely people sitting at home wishing the same thing. But of course there are. But it's just so hard having all this panic and dp/dr stuff and handling relationships. I don't get how you guys do it. Enlighten me. You all are always talking about new people you meet and new relationships and it just amazes me because all of that seems so unattainable to me right now.

How to fight loneliness
Smile all the time
Shine your teeth til meaningless
Sharpen them with lies

And whatevers going down
Will follow you around
Thats how you fight loneliness
You laugh at every joke
Drag your blanket blindly
Fill your heart with smoke
And the first thing that you want
Will be the last thing you ever need
Thats how you fight it

Just smile all the time
Just smile all the time
Just smile all the time
Just smile all the time

To top it all off I just babysat this Maltese puppy for the weekend and just gave him back and he was so cute but very needy and clingy so I had to be holding him the whole time he was here. But he was the sweetest puppy in the whole world. And now I miss him! It's official, I'm gonna die alone.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

Have you tried an anit-depressant? I am by no means saying a pill will make you less lonely! What I am saying is that you sound depressed and I understand because I am depressed as well. If you weren't so depressed maybe you would feel more like living. I am trying one and I am hoping that is what it will do for me. Just a thought.... hope you feel better soon.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm not depressed, just sick and tired of my panic disorder issues and wish I could stop worrying about panicking and go out and live life.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

So am I


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2005)

Do you have a pet?my puppy gives me more cuddles than I can handle,shes so lovey dovey.
She snuggles her cold little nose into my neck and purs like a cat.

What about going along to an animal shelter and finding the scared unwanted doggies and give them some love.
You might get a few big kisses and hugs back.

All the best,cheers Shelly


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

If you enjoyed the dog so much, For starters, go get yourself one. You seem like a good person so I wouldnt worry about being alone right now. Youll meet somebody when you least expect it. My grandmother used to always say, "Theres a top for every pot". Ive discovered theres alot of truth in it.

Joe


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2005)

uhh...now, Shelly, see...you never mentioned your Auditory Hallucinations. That might indicate a more serious diagnosis than we'd thought.



> [my dog] snuggles her cold little nose into my neck and purs like a cat.


THAT is one for the books, lol....I've never heard a canine "purr"

(I DO believe you, lol...but it is just too bizarre! Thought I'd heard it all re: doggies)

L,
J


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah I have a dog. That's why we couldn't keep the other one. We were kind of testing it to see how my dog would do and he was so jealous he ignored us all weekend lol. He's a 13 year old miniature schnauzer and very set in his ways and very spoiled. And he had this little white ball of fur jumping at him and running around acting like a nut. He was like, why is he here? lol. I'm feeling less lonely today. I still feel lonely when I see couples sometimes but it's worse on the weekends. I was supposed to go to the lake with my family but I didn't so I was pretty much alone all weekend. It's like, I still remember very clearly how hard and stressful relationships are and don't really want one, just every once in a while I miss having a guy to goof all with and flirt with and snuggle. Oh well.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2005)

enngirl you sound like my daughter when she was home with me for nine months.
She missed her boyfriend terribly and yearned to be with him.
Now she's back with him and said he drives her nuts,watching sport on TV etc and said she's just as happy being at home with her Mum and puppy.

Can't live with them.........................

Janine its true,when my doggies are content they make this sound that is akin to a purr.I guess I'm getting the best of both worlds.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

enngirl5 said:


> It's official, I'm gonna die alone.


i feel that way sooo much and it really pisses me off. i never used to think i was going to die alone...i'd just take relationships as they came and when i was not in a relationship i'd just be happy being alone. then i hit age 26 and i started worrying about never getting married. it is a ridiculous concern because if i find the one i find the one, and if i don't i don't....and worrying is not going to do me a bit of good!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

im like the lonliest person with the most friends, it makes no sense


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

I know this sounds easier said than done, but the trick is to find somebody who you can talk to about what is going on inside your head. My girlfriend is so supportive.

And, this didn't happen overnight. I also at one point thought I would be alone forever.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Get a pet robot...










If this little fella can't cheer you up, I don't know what can!

No but really, i understand Enngirl...it's very difficult being alone most of the time. Try to relish it though, if you can, because once you're with someone, you'll miss being alone. Anyway, i felt really bad for you when i read that. I feel the same way sometimes. Consider this a virtual hug... <>.


----------

